# kde4-meta package



## noveou (Nov 5, 2009)

Well, I was trying to install this OS, but I got problems.

I don't want a meta package, I am refering to kde4. It should have sth like kdebase-startkde(which is a basic installation), kdebase-meta(which is a middle populated installation with basic applications).

Going /usr/ports/x11/kde4 makes install things you "do not" need, a clear example is bindings,What do I need bindings for?

Id love to install freebsd, because It is the purist OS I have ever heard of, but if it doenst have this forget it.

Developers should think of it for next stable 8.

Sorry


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 5, 2009)

What exactly eludes you in the concept of *3rd-party* applications, i.e. the ports tree? 

*None* of them are part of the OS, nor do FreeBSD developers have anything to do with applications in the ports tree, like KDE (why do you think it's a purist OS -- _that's_ why: it keeps the OS and applications entirely separate). You posted this in the Base System category, instead of in the Ports category, which shows you don't understand the fundamental difference between the two.

KDE has nothing to do with FreeBSD, but it can run on it because it's ported over, that's all. 

And I think 'make config' (in the meta port, and probably in a lot of its constituent ports) gives you plenty of choice as to what to install and what to skip.


----------



## phoenix (Nov 5, 2009)

What you want is already there:

```
# cd /usr/ports/x11/kde4
# make config
<pick only the options you want>
# make install clean
```

Doesn't get much simpler than that.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Nov 5, 2009)

do you absolutely need kde?
have you looked at /usr/ports/x11-wm?


----------



## noveou (Nov 9, 2009)

Well make config is the same as make install clean.

If you wanna catch more users this should be better ported.

Most things in FreeBSD are great, but you know that war is about graphical environment at present.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 9, 2009)

You are wrong.
It's all about choice....


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 9, 2009)

noveou said:
			
		

> Well make config is the same as make install clean.



No, it's not, unless you run 'make install clean rmconfig' every time.

And, probably to a majority of FreeBSD users still, graphical environments are of zero interest. If one needs them, they're there, and they're highly configurable. But FreeBSD refuses to hold your hand and make decisions for you. It's not some distro.


----------



## Dru (Nov 9, 2009)

Come on guys, it should be a real big priority to make KDE 4 work flawlessly on 8.0.....because you know, its not like some people have been using the meta-port of KDE 3 for years, and we really need an almost Windows like desktop environment that works instantly without any problems, so we can draw a large userbase of people who cant distinguish the difference between make install, and make config.


----------



## phoenix (Nov 10, 2009)

noveou said:
			
		

> Most things in FreeBSD are great, but you know that war is about graphical environment at present.



Define "better ported".

You can pick and choose the individual bits manually (after installing the *psearch* and *portmaster* ports):

```
# psearch kde4
<look at all the kde4 ports>
# portmaster /usr/ports/whatever/whichever-kde4-port
```

Or, you can use the meta-port to pick and choose what you want:

```
# cd /usr/ports/x11/kde4
# make config
# make install clean
```
Or using portmaster:

```
# portmaster x11/kde4
```

Or, you can use the pre-compiled packages and not worry about it:

```
# pkg_add -r kde4
```

Or, you can install the individual packages:

```
# pkg_add -r kdebase4 kdelibs4 kdewhatever4
```

What more do you need?


----------



## phoenix (Nov 10, 2009)

Dru said:
			
		

> Come on guys, it should be a real big priority to make KDE 4 work flawlessly on 8.0.....because you know, its not like some people have been using the meta-port of KDE 3 for years, and we really need an almost Windows like desktop environment that works instantly without any problems, so we can draw a large userbase of people who cant distinguish the difference between make install, and make config.



What's not working?  Have you put in PRs about them?

And what's so hard about:
`# pkg_add -r kde4`


----------



## Dru (Nov 10, 2009)

Phoenix, ahh that was just a little sarcasm twoards the OP, on my part, sorry about the confusion.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 10, 2009)

We really need a smiley for that; it took me a second and third read, tbh; well crafted


----------



## noveou (Nov 10, 2009)

phoenix

Or, you can install the individual packages:
Code:


```
# pkg_add -r kdebase4 kdelibs4 kdewhatever4
```

You are the guy, that was exactly what I was talking about..

Sigle packages which let you to personalize your installation without having to install unnecessary ones.

Thank you so much.


----------

